

Please rate my lang - paf31

I added an in-browser REPL to my site so that people could try out the ideas : http://www.typesandotherdistractions.com/2011/03/try-purity.html<p>There are a few basic things missing that I'll be adding soon, most notably a module system and generic types, but for now, please let me know what you think.<p>Some sample code is available here: https://github.com/paf31/Purity/wiki<p>which can pretty much be pasted right into the REPL (modulo removing comments), and my blog contains a few guides to the syntax in the more recent posts.<p>Thanks!
======
apgwoz
I'd have loved to try it, but it requires SilverLight. Would it be possible to
hook this up using a JavaScript REPL like <http://try-clojure.org> ?

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable:

[http://www.typesandotherdistractions.com/2011/03/try-
purity....](http://www.typesandotherdistractions.com/2011/03/try-purity.html)

Both the links you give are the same- was that intentional?

------
paf31
I'm sure it would be possible, but my js skills aren't quite up to the task...

~~~
timrobinson
You could run it on the server side, like <https://github.com/timrobinson/try-
fsharp/>.

~~~
paf31
I'd thought about that, I might give it a go once I have a few more features
in the language worked out.

------
paf31
No, thank you :)

